# New Chubby Frog Not Coming Out?



## Beekeepe (May 30, 2018)

New frog owner here. I got a chubby frog for my first frog since I heard that they're hardy, they're adorable, and the conditions of my room seemed convenient (Humid, kept at around 75 degrees, lots of natural light, and I dim the lights at a consistent time every night.)

My frog has buried himself in the coco fiber substrate, and hasn't come out since I got him. That was four days ago... 

I knew that this species stays burrowed most of the time, but how do I feed him if he's always buried in the dirt? I always check at night since I know chubby frogs are nocturnal. I've tried misting the tank to see if the sound of water in the dish makes him come out, but no dice. I've tried to hold the mealworm right to his mouth, but he doesn't seem to like it. Maybe he'd like crickets?

Should I be worried?? Is he stressed? The bottom of the tank is glass, so I can see that he's still breathing, but I don't want him to starve!


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Okay; What _Is_ a " Chubby Frog ", please? What's its Real name? Scientific one.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Okay. Looked it up. _*Kaloula pulchra*_. If ye'd only said so .....

Yeah. _Not_ the most dynamic frog in the world. Pretty colour. That's about it. And absolutely Not a species that will appreciate ye hand anywhere near it.

Never forgotten the first one I ever saw. Had it in a plain tank. Just water in the bottom and a rock. Frog sat on the rock. Really wasn't much else it _could_ do. Poor thing.

Yes. Chuck some crickets in there. They'll come within reach of him and he'll snatch them, when he's good and ready. Don't know how earth worms would fare in that coconut stuff?

When I had mine, I kept them in a room with a dimmer stat working blue bulbs. So, at night, the whole place had an eerie glow. Amazing how stuff came out and about in that moon light like effect.

Has he got a piece of bark in there? He might like to dig himself under that and disappear completely.

Not at all my own choice for a first frog. But, there we are. Ye've got the bugger now.


----------



## Beekeepe (May 30, 2018)

el Snappo said:


> Okay. Looked it up. _*Kaloula pulchra*_. If ye'd only said so .....
> 
> Yeah. _Not_ the most dynamic frog in the world. Pretty colour. That's about it. And absolutely Not a species that will appreciate ye hand anywhere near it.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch. Yeah, he's got bark and a fake plant. I'll go for the crickets.


----------



## Beekeepe (May 30, 2018)

I got him to eat! Yay!










Here he is.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Excellent news! I expect that's the weight of the world off ye mind :no1:
Yeah, " Painted Frog ", they used to known as. May have been _Malaysian_ Painted? Hell of a long time ago. By the time I got them, I was using Kaloula pulchra.


Are they being captive bred, do ye know?


----------



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

Ahhh he looks cool, maybe just settling in, well done for persevering.


----------

